# Race Lite wheels your opinion



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi ,

My freind can buy a set of those wheels for a good price but reading the reviews these are apparently junk wheels ! So have you got problems with yours ? Thanks for letting me know your apreciation .


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

GGW said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My freind can buy a set of those wheels for a good price but reading the reviews these are apparently junk wheels ! So have you got problems with yours ? Thanks for letting me know your apreciation .


Hence the reason they are a "good deal". 

Actually a friend of mine has a set that he has 10-12k miles on with no issues. Bontrager in general does not have a real good rep here.

Regardless of how good or bad they are, consider this: "It does not matter what you buy as long as you buy it right". If the price is good enough your friend can buy them, try them and turn around and sell them on E-Bay if he/she does not like them.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

OK, I don't have any experience with Bontrager road wheels, but have lots of experience with their mountain bike wheels (multiple systems) and rims. I don't weigh them against claimed weights and I don't care. They have all been bomb proof, right down to a front Race Light wheel I ran over with my truck. it was able to be trued back to life until the braking surface was sufficiently worn. I have also been using a pair of Race Lites for my all mountain/light freeride bike, and have taken tons of abuse and are still going. Lots of drops to flats (5' or less) and have even gone downhilling at Diablo. They just refuse to die. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

I have a set of stock Racelights on my 2.1. I had some concerns when I made the purchase, but the LBS assured me that I would not have any problems. Bontrager has a 5 year warranty as well. I have about 800 miles (bumpy, pot hole filled roads) with no problems. My weight is 250lbs.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Everyone has their own opinion and experience. Mine has been bad enough that I'm going to try something without the paired spoke design. If you care, check this link out: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=175711

YMMV, but for my type of riding and what I expect/demand of my equipment, no RL's for me.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

nor_cal_rider said:


> Everyone has their own opinion and experience. Mine has been bad enough that I'm going to try something without the paired spoke design. If you care, check this link out: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=175711
> 
> YMMV, but for my type of riding and what I expect/demand of my equipment, no RL's for me.


Okayyy thanks ! i guess he will choose something else after reading your story.


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

I had a pair. They went out of true fairly quickly, but weren't too bad overall. I replaced 'em with a pair of Easton EA70s which have been excellent, and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

ilmaestro said:


> I had a pair. They went out of true fairly quickly, but weren't too bad overall. I replaced 'em with a pair of Easton EA70s which have been excellent, and fairly inexpensive.


It was the older version or the newest from 2008 ? (silver rims)


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I had an older set of race lite wheels and never trued them in 7 years of use, I bunnyhopped curbs and random boxes all the time (road bike) and they held up great!


----------



## Silver Potato (Mar 18, 2009)

The only experience I have is the set that came with my bike 8yrs ago and they were terrible. I upgraded to the Race Extra Lite's and they are fabulous. I just couldn't stand the hubs on the RL's....they were too slow to engage. My RXL's have a much better ride quality and are much more stiff.


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

i have had issues with the race light rear wheel since the first day. always have to tru them. a couple spokes aways go loose and have to tighten them on the road. i'm only 145 lbs also. picked up easton ea 90 sl and absolutely love them. the race light will be used on the trainer.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I have both RL's and RXL's. Both are the pre-2008 flangeless design and have been bombproof. Thousands of miles on each and no problems.

Plus, at least to the original buyer, they're covered under a five year warranty.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Hate my rear one, love my front one...

My rear one has been replaced (the rim) and rebuilt, I still bend it even after dropping my weight to 215lbs.

The front one has been absolutely perfect. Not a single flat or problem.


----------



## vonhill (Jun 18, 2009)

I have had problems with mine but its not the wheels fault, I am 6' 1" 260lbs. Guy at my LBS told me they don't recommend these wheels for anyone over 200lbs after having them trued for the 3rd time, here's the kicker, he sold them to me! I asked him why he didn't tell me that when I bought them, he told me I don't look like I weigh that much. Oh well, I appreciate the compliment but they will be my back up pair when my new wheels get delivered, replaced them with some DT Swiss RR1.2's 32h, 3 cross pattern, I have been assured these should hold up.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Finally got around to getting a good picture of my latest set:


----------



## thejdj (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm 225lbs (currently) and now have about 50 miles on my new '08 5.5. So far the Bontrager wheels are fine, but I have been debating switching to my '03 Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL's. Even though I am too heavy for those old wheels, I have not had a single problem with them or even needed to have them trued. 

Any opinions?


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

2nd owner of an 07 Madone that has them. The first owner works at a local bike shop so maybe he worked some magic on them before I got them but I have had zero problems at all. I love them I guess because I never had to mess with them.


----------

